# SD Force going to Surf



## NCsoccerfun (Oct 2, 2018)

Rumors it appears to finally becoming reality. Coaches there at Force are telling folks its a done deal and it's made its way here up North quickly and circulating.  Any more insight on why, what's the benefit, point of it?


----------



## broshark (Oct 2, 2018)

Weird, but a lot of those kids play for both clubs at one point or another anyway.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 2, 2018)

NCsoccerfun said:


> Rumors it appears to finally becoming reality. Coaches there at Force are telling folks its a done deal and it's made its way here up North quickly and circulating.  Any more insight on why, what's the benefit, point of it?


My DD played for Force last year.  Here is why I believe it would help Force:  
1- Force loses its best players around the time they get to 11v11; this will help stem the tide.  Too close to Surf, Albion, DMCV and LAGSD without the ability to offer DA, ECNL or even DPL.  My daughter's old (17-18) Force team lost 8 players (to the clubs I listed above).  
2 - Fundamentally a similar style of play.  The brothers at Force push for possession based soccer; that should be a natural fit for Surf.
3 - In addition to competing with the above clubs, Force has to fight off SDSC and Poway for players and field space.
4 - Not knowing how the club's finances work, I would think that Force would do better by being part of a larger organization.
That said, I have NO information as to IF it is happening, but that is why I would argue it should happen (for Force).


----------



## coachsamy (Oct 2, 2018)

So 4S Ranch now belongs to Surf???


----------



## Goforgoal (Oct 2, 2018)

Would SD Force as a club and coaching staff merge into Surf or would this be another affiliate? Earlier this year I had heard it would be as an affiliate called North County Surf, which doesn't make a lot of sense considering 4S Ranch is only 3ish miles more north than the polo fields and Del Mar is already considered North County. I had also heard speculation from a parent that if this came to pass the Ocampos would leave and start another new club somewhere. That also didn't make much sense to me but who knows. I guess we'll have our answers soon enough.


----------



## watfly (Oct 2, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> So 4S Ranch now belongs to Surf???


I could be completely wrong about this so please correct me if so.  I believe that a lot of the use of 4s is by Force's recreational program and I'm under the impression this is due to the fact that so much field time has to be allocated to local residents.  Would Surf assume Force's rec program?  That would surprise me.  It could be interesting if Surf and SDSC share the 4s fields.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 2, 2018)

watfly said:


> I could be completely wrong about this so please correct me if so.  I believe that a lot of the use of 4s is by Force's recreational program and I'm under the impression this is due to the fact that so much field time has to be allocated to local residents.  Would Surf assume Force's rec program?  That would surprise me.  It could be interesting if Surf and SDSC share the 4s fields.


IF this is a thing, from a logistics issue, the rec program should stay in 4S Ranch as they will get field space (local residents get priority).  The competitive teams move over to the Polo Fields.


----------



## BananaKick (Oct 2, 2018)

jpeter said:


>


@jpeter your IMG didnt upload, cant see it..


----------



## jpeter (Oct 2, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> @jpeter your IMG didnt upload, cant see it..


Better?






The other one:

https://previews.123rf.com/images/andreypopov/andreypopov1406/andreypopov140600264/29176671-portrait-of-successful-young-businessman-with-money-rain.jpg


----------



## BananaKick (Oct 2, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timbuck (Oct 2, 2018)

Maybe Surf should change their name to “Force”.  Since they “force” everyone to affiliate with them?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 2, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Maybe Surf should change their name to “Force”.  Since they “force” everyone to affiliate with them?


Really?  I couldn’t even laugh at that one. You can do better


----------



## jpeter (Oct 2, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Maybe Surf should change their name to “Force”.  Since they “force” everyone to affiliate with them?


Galaxy already beat them to that https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2013/09/06/successful-youth-club-south-bay-force-rebranded-la-galaxy-south-bay

Not to mention 
https://www.deanzaforce.org or those other force teams that existed pre surf days...


----------



## Justafan (Oct 2, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Maybe Surf should change their name to “Force”.  Since they “force” everyone to affiliate with them?


Don’t listen to them Timmy, I thought it was funny.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 2, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Galaxy already beat them to that https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2013/09/06/successful-youth-club-south-bay-force-rebranded-la-galaxy-south-bay
> 
> Not to mention
> https://www.deanzaforce.org or those other force teams that existed pre surf days...


My kids still have their SB Force Uni’s...


----------



## BananaKick (Oct 2, 2018)

Goforgoal said:


> Would SD Force as a club and coaching staff merge into Surf or would this be another affiliate? Earlier this year I had heard it would be as an affiliate called North County Surf, which doesn't make a lot of sense considering 4S Ranch is only 3ish miles more north than the polo fields and Del Mar is already considered North County. I had also heard speculation from a parent that if this came to pass the Ocampos would leave and start another new club somewhere. That also didn't make much sense to me but who knows. I guess we'll have our answers soon enough.


When these Clubs Affiliate with Surf/Legends etc.. Do they keep their DOC and coaching staff, or does anybody know it’s a common approach “ just to clean house”... hopefully the DOC and Coaches at Force already have their exit plan.


----------



## outside! (Oct 3, 2018)

Wasn't SD Force formed when the Ocampo brothers left Surf to form their own club?


----------



## BananaKick (Oct 3, 2018)

outside! said:


> Wasn't SD Force formed when the Ocampo brothers left Surf to form their own club?


Only one brother left Surf to go to Arsenal ( later changing its name to SD Force because of copyright rules and fees )


----------



## Fact (Oct 3, 2018)

outside! said:


> Wasn't SD Force formed when the Ocampo brothers left Surf to form their own club?





BananaKick said:


> Only one brother left Surf to go to Arsenal ( later changing its name to SD Force because of copyright rules and fees )


I could be wrong but I thought the 2 at Surf left together when they were passed up for promotions.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 3, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> When these Clubs Affiliate with Surf/Legends etc.. Do they keep their DOC and coaching staff, or does anybody know it’s a common approach “ just to clean house”... hopefully the DOC and Coaches at Force already have their exit plan.


Totally depends on the particular deal. With this one, the clubs are so close it may be a straight takeover where SD Force gets absorbed(I'm not saying this is the case). Normally there is more distance and the smaller club retains autonomy but pays to wear the shirt through a percentage of player fees to the umbrella club. For example, IE Surf (now same thing with Legends IE which they're now called, Legends SGV and so on) or SGV Surf or Murietta Surf have no true affiliation with the parent club, it just allows them to attract players/stay in business paying for a recognizable name. No other benefits though.

Now that's the usual affiliate way. With West Coast turning into OC Surf that was more of a merger in that OC Surf retains DA. WC were not approaching them saying "hey we'll pay to wear your shirts", it was actually Surf approaching them as they wanted a proper presence in Orange County.  What Surf get out of a more rare deal like this is more than just the straight money from a usual affiliate deal (where the smaller club gets no additional bells and whistles bar the shirts lol), what they get is control of a geographic with actual on the filed talent.  Now of course, the end goal is to make more money but at least there is a top pathway for the kids.


----------



## swilly858 (Oct 5, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Totally depends on the particular deal. With this one, the clubs are so close it may be a straight takeover where SD Force gets absorbed(I'm not saying this is the case). Normally there is more distance and the smaller club retains autonomy but pays to wear the shirt through a percentage of player fees to the umbrella club. For example, IE Surf (now same thing with Legends IE which they're now called, Legends SGV and so on) or SGV Surf or Murietta Surf have no true affiliation with the parent club, it just allows them to attract players/stay in business paying for a recognizable name. No other benefits though.
> 
> Now that's the usual affiliate way. With West Coast turning into OC Surf that was more of a merger in that OC Surf retains DA. WC were not approaching them saying "hey we'll pay to wear your shirts", it was actually Surf approaching them as they wanted a proper presence in Orange County.  What Surf get out of a more rare deal like this is more than just the straight money from a usual affiliate deal (where the smaller club gets no additional bells and whistles bar the shirts lol), what they get is control of a geographic with actual on the filed talent.  Now of course, the end goal is to make more money but at least there is a top pathway for the kids.


I wonder what would stop the Force brothers from picking up and starting a new club somwhere else or taking charge of another club (Scripps?), they may take players and coaches as well.


----------



## GKDad65 (Oct 5, 2018)

Walmart FC coming to a field near you !

Wait there's more...

Starbucks SC is NOW a DA Club with NPL, ENCL, DPL, Elite CRL, Discovery teams for all of their PDA players.

Semi-Unemployed, unemployable, professional, college, university, community college drop-out coaches with accents to
take our top, elite, MLS/EPL/La Liga... wanabe players to the next level.

Send a deposit to reserve your place!
No try-out required.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 5, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Walmart FC coming to a field near you !
> 
> Wait there's more...
> 
> ...


This might be funny but it's also true for many big clubs.


----------



## GunninGopher (Oct 5, 2018)

I am convinced there is a business in England sending guys over. The ad runs something like this:

"Make thousands in the US coaching youth soccer. Only requirement is an English accent".


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 5, 2018)

It's been moderately disappointing to see some Clubs of any size with some history/nostalgia be re-branded. Prior to this I witnessed our own club go from SB Force to LAGSB. However, at the time LAGSB was the only affiliate and made sense with its direct affiliation with the boys academy at LAG. Then our club merged with Exiles. Of recent and the most surprising to me was West Coast becoming OC Surf. I remember watching my nieces playing for DS. Now SD Force who prior was Arsenal SD. At U10 our girls played ASD in State Cup and lost 1-0 I think in the quarters. On a goal that took a funny bounce over our keeper. Then watched them win State Cup in the final against our sister team who at the time was the clear favorite. That was a big win for a small club. Sorry to see them become an affiliate to someone bigger.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 5, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> I am convinced there is a business in England sending guys over. The ad runs something like this:
> 
> "Make thousands in the US coaching youth soccer. Only requirement is an English accent".


doesnt even have to be English accent anymore. was at a group training session and saw Big Club coach with non-english or latin accent. the coach, with a whistle, proceeded to have his girls (around 11-12) to run the width of a football field back and forth with a ball for 20-25 minutes. just dribbling. this after 10 mins of non-ball, pre-game style, warm up. when i returned, they were scrimmaging, so actual soccer instruction (if any) must have been reallly limited in time. if you see a clipboard and a whistle on your coach, might want to really keep an eye on what your kid is learning at practice.


----------



## BananaKick (Nov 13, 2018)

NCsoccerfun said:


> Rumors it appears to finally becoming reality. Coaches there at Force are telling folks its a done deal and it's made its way here up North quickly and circulating.  Any more insight on why, what's the benefit, point of it?


Now I'm hearing something different about Surf absorbing Force, parents are talking about how the entities over at 4S are not comfortable with the contract that is offered. I think sometimes with the club takeover, the new club coming in wants the old DOC locked in, preventing them to start another club somewhere else, coaching changes, or at best poaching players away.  But there seems to be a "New Force" coming......?....I reckon what that is?


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 13, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> Now I'm hearing something different about Surf absorbing Force, parents are talking about how the entities over at 4S are not comfortable with the contract that is offered. I think sometimes with the club takeover, the new club coming in wants the old DOC locked in, preventing them to start another club somewhere else, coaching changes, or at best poaching players away.  But there seems to be a "New Force" coming......?....I reckon what that is?


Thanks for the intel. "A New Force" very likely is just a phrase being used as it's advertising their Youngers tryouts. So these new players are a new force.


----------



## MWN (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't know the particulars of any deal, but I can tell you that Surf operates more like McDonalds than Starbucks.  McDonalds is a franchise operation with just a few company stores ... this is the Surf and LA Galaxy model.  License the name and allow complete autonomy, thus, the Surf licensee remains a separate entity and just rebrands.  The Starbucks model, on the other hand is to operate many "company" owned stores.  Very few clubs operate this way.  Arsenal, Legends, CDA Slammers, Blues, etc. all try but develop a mix of company clubs and franchise clubs.

This is more likely than not just a rebranding of the Force entity to another surf brand.


----------



## BananaKick (Nov 13, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Thanks for the intel. "A New Force" very likely is just a phrase being used as it's advertising their Youngers tryouts. So these new players are a new force.


That makes sense...


----------



## Paul Spacey (Nov 13, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> I am convinced there is a business in England sending guys over. The ad runs something like this:
> 
> "Make thousands in the US coaching youth soccer. Only requirement is an English accent".


I saw that ad and came over here!

In all seriousness; yes, there are lots of ‘English accent’ coaches giving the genuinely good ones a bad rep. That said, there are so many poor coaches in youth soccer of all accents and nationalities. I can usually tell inside of 60 seconds either talking directly to or listening to another coach talk to their players, regardless of accent, whether they know their stuff and are a decent coach. There are easy-to-spot generalities that make the poor ones stand out fairly obviously.

The ad that most people read is this:

“Youth soccer, make thousands. Must be able to scream and shout and tell people you played at a high level (even though you definitely didn’t, we can tell). ‘Development’ doesn’t matter; just win and get paid. Interpersonal skills not required; simply ignore parents and treat players like robots.”


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 13, 2018)

MWN said:


> I don't know the particulars of any deal, but I can tell you that Surf operates more like McDonalds than Starbucks.  McDonalds is a franchise operation with just a few company stores ... this is the Surf and LA Galaxy model.  License the name and allow complete autonomy, thus, the Surf licensee remains a separate entity and just rebrands.  The Starbucks model, on the other hand is to operate many "company" owned stores.  Very few clubs operate this way.  Arsenal, Legends, CDA Slammers, Blues, etc. all try but develop a mix of company clubs and franchise clubs.
> 
> This is more likely than not just a rebranding of the Force entity to another surf brand.


Does Blues have clubs other than their central location? Also, CDA is the franchise with Slammers/LAFC being the mothership. Just seeking clarification.

With Surf, only the West Coast into OC Surf was a true "takeover/merger" as Surf wanted to truly compete in Orange County with quality teams. The less successful clubs like Murietta, San Gabriel and others are as you say, more just about the number$. I've heard rumblings that the latter format is going be going away or least be balanced out, but thus far they are just rumors.


----------



## MWN (Nov 13, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Does Blues have clubs other than their central location? Also, CDA is the franchise with Slammers/LAFC being the mothership. Just seeking clarification.
> 
> With Surf, only the West Coast into OC Surf was a true "takeover/merger" as Surf wanted to truly compete in Orange County with quality teams. The less successful clubs like Murietta, San Gabriel and others are as you say, more just about the number$.


I thought there was another blues, if not my mistake.  Slammers is a franchise, with some of the franchisees, like CDA Slammers trying to branch out.


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 13, 2018)

MWN said:


> I thought there was another blues, if not my mistake.  Slammers is a franchise, with some of the franchisees, like CDA Slammers trying to branch out.


I've always been really confused by this club/model. If you could break it down I'd appreciate it. As I saw it Slammers (now aka LAFC Slammers) was the main club and their franchises were prefixed with CDA. Is that incorrect?

Regarding Blues, they've thought about it but never completed an expansion.


----------



## MWN (Nov 13, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> I've always been really confused by this club/model. If you could break it down I'd appreciate it. As I saw it Slammers (now aka LAFC Slammers) was the main club and their franchises were prefixed with CDA. Is that incorrect?
> 
> Regarding Blues, they've thought about it but never completed an expansion.


Slammers, had about 3 to 4 different "entities."  The main entity Slammers out of Costa Mesa / Newport Beach and then South Slammers and CDA Slammers, which are "affiliates."  CDA Slammers has a bunch of branches (see, https://www.cdasoccer.org/).  There is even a CDA Slammers South, which is different than Slammers South.  About a year or two ago, there was another Slammers out of Yorba Linda/Tustin that changed to something else and a little drama surrounded that.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 13, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Does Blues have clubs other than their central location? Also, CDA is the franchise with Slammers/LAFC being the mothership. Just seeking clarification.
> 
> With Surf, only the West Coast into OC Surf was a true "takeover/merger" as Surf wanted to truly compete in Orange County with quality teams. The less successful clubs like Murietta, San Gabriel and others are as you say, more just about the number$. I've heard rumblings that the latter format is going be going away or least be balanced out, but thus far they are just rumors.


I dont think Surf did a "Takeover" of West Coast.  It seems like a partnership situation.  Or at least some sort of higher level Franchise arrangement.
My understanding is that Surf didn't want a group of smaller franchised clubs throughout OC (San Clemente, Anaheim).  They wanted a main entity that had the ability to bring in a lot of teams and the ability to continue to grow their presence in Orange County.  I don't know the exact details, but OC Surf was given some sort of "franchise" rights across all of OC.  And that any existing franchise/affiliate, would likely need to fall under the OC Surf group.
And of course -  There is money and control involved.  
"If you want to be part of OC  Surf, we need to collect an additional per player fee. And your teams will all play in our tournament for a slightly discounted fee.  While we also expect your parents to volunteer at our tournament.  And participate in our fundraiser."  

Anyone know what will happen with San Clemente Surf?  And will OC Surf-Anaheim remain a separate group?  And is Strikers MV getting folded into OC Surf too?


----------



## broshark (Nov 13, 2018)

So what's happening with Force here?  Will Surf get ECNL back because of this?  DA, ECNL, DA 2 the new program?


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 13, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I dont think Surf did a "Takeover" of West Coast.  It seems like a partnership situation.  Or at least some sort of higher level Franchise arrangement.
> My understanding is that Surf didn't want a group of smaller franchised clubs throughout OC (San Clemente, Anaheim).  They wanted a main entity that had the ability to bring in a lot of teams and the ability to continue to grow their presence in Orange County.  I don't know the exact details, but OC Surf was given some sort of "franchise" rights across all of OC.  And that any existing franchise/affiliate, would likely need to fall under the OC Surf group.
> And of course -  There is money and control involved.
> "If you want to be part of OC  Surf, we need to collect an additional per player fee. And your teams will all play in our tournament for a slightly discounted fee.  While we also expect your parents to volunteer at our tournament.  And participate in our fundraiser."
> ...


San Clemente Surf wants to stay as separate entity. Don't forget they joined Surf way before OC Surf came to be. Don't know if this will work out.
Anaheim Surf is already part of OC Surf.
Strikers MV just signed a contract with Surf Inc. and is now an affiliate of OC Surf.


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 13, 2018)

MWN said:


> Slammers, had about 3 to 4 different "entities."  The main entity Slammers out of Costa Mesa / Newport Beach and then South Slammers and CDA Slammers, which are "affiliates."  CDA Slammers has a bunch of branches (see, https://www.cdasoccer.org/).  There is even a CDA Slammers South, which is different than Slammers South.  About a year or two ago, there was another Slammers out of Yorba Linda/Tustin that changed to something else and a little drama surrounded that.


CDA Tustin was one of the original 3 CDA's along with HB and Cerritos they were all Strikers before that. Tustin started up Yorba Linda then Slammers FC newport took over Tustin and yeah drama surrounded it.


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 13, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I dont think Surf did a "Takeover" of West Coast.  It seems like a partnership situation.  Or at least some sort of higher level Franchise arrangement.
> My understanding is that Surf didn't want a group of smaller franchised clubs throughout OC (San Clemente, Anaheim).  They wanted a main entity that had the ability to bring in a lot of teams and the ability to continue to grow their presence in Orange County.


That's why I slashed with "merger". We're have the same understanding and are saying the same thing, you're just saying it more clearly than me


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> San Clemente Surf wants to stay as separate entity. Don't forget they joined Surf way before OC Surf came to be. Don't know if this will work out.
> *Anaheim Surf is already part of OC Surf.*
> Strikers MV just signed a contract with Surf Inc. and is now an affiliate of OC Surf.


But classed as a different club per SCDSL (the Anaheim suffix)


----------



## timbuck (Nov 13, 2018)

Can you club pass between Oc Surf and Oc Surf Anaheim?

EDIT:  Based on them having different club administrators in SCDSL, I think the answer is "no".


----------



## timbuck (Nov 13, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> San Clemente Surf wants to stay as separate entity. Don't forget they joined Surf way before OC Surf came to be. Don't know if this will work out.
> Anaheim Surf is already part of OC Surf.
> Strikers MV just signed a contract with Surf Inc. and is now an affiliate of OC Surf.


Will Strikers MV become OC Surf Mission Viejo?  Or will they simply be part of OC Surf?
Didn't strikers just do a recent rebrand of uniforms?  Are parents pissed they have to buy new uniforms again?  Or were most of them planning to go to Strikers Irvine anyway?  Seems that might have been part of the reason that MV was bleeding kids from some of their boys teams.  Although, they have had good results in SCDSL this year.  Some good coaches over there.  Hope they can improve on their girls program with the new name.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 14, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Will Strikers MV become OC Surf Mission Viejo?  Or will they simply be part of OC Surf?
> Didn't strikers just do a recent rebrand of uniforms?  Are parents pissed they have to buy new uniforms again?  Or were most of them planning to go to Strikers Irvine anyway?  Seems that might have been part of the reason that MV was bleeding kids from some of their boys teams.  Although, they have had good results in SCDSL this year.  Some good coaches over there.  Hope they can improve on their girls program with the new name.


I don't know the details but believe big press release will be out anytime now. Why would anyone be going from MV to Irvine? It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 14, 2018)

Because Irvine has DA.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 14, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Because Irvine has DA.


Doesn't really work like that in most cases,  how many affiliate players make da?

Very few if any normally, either long time players who have played for the parent club or transfers from other clubs.

Entire teams negative on that one also, if a team wants to stay together da not normally a option.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 14, 2018)

I know a few boys players that were with MV that are now playing for Irvine. 
Probably better for the development of the players.  But if the kid is poached or doesn’t go through the affiliate club to work it out, then it feels like poaching.  

Why did MV move away from Strikers then?
Was the Don aasking for too much money?
Was the draw of high school coaches within MV not enough to keep the club growing?


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 14, 2018)

Back on the topic.. is SD Force joining Surf?


----------



## Goforgoal (Nov 14, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Back on the topic.. is SD Force joining Surf?


Last I heard (second hand word of mouth) no they are not.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 14, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Doesn't really work like that in most cases,  how many affiliate players make da?
> 
> Very few if any normally, either long time players who have played for the parent club or transfers from other clubs.
> 
> Entire teams negative on that one also, if a team wants to stay together da not normally a option.


that doesnt matter because the big clubs are good at selling "The Vision". Parents are sold, not the kids. DA is a very good marketing tool for clubs. We know, and club knows, very few of these kids will make DA team - but we arent the ones being sold.


----------



## BananaKick (Nov 20, 2018)

/QUOTE]
At what point do people start to spin out of these deals and create small, independent clubs again?
Surely there are some coaches out there who think they could run things better on their own. Everyone talks. At what point do we see top coaches from competing clubs come together and break away from the mothership?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

broshark said:


> So what's happening with Force here?  Will Surf get ECNL back because of this?  DA, ECNL, DA 2 the new program?


Merging with Force was alleged to be one of the options that Josh Henderson said Surf executed (Force parents said Surf went MIA on the deal.  Who knows?) to keep ECNL.  In fact the other two options for Surf retaining ECNL appear unconfirmed despite Josh Henderson telling parents that Surf had "bought" an NWPSL team as a caveat for retaining ECNL status.  Supposedly the aforementioned options were presented to ECNL on June 1st.  June 23rd,  ECNL held their big meeting where Slammers announced that they were all in for ECNL.  Henderson said he suspects that Lavers et al, no longer found Surf to be in a position to retain their ECNL status because of the Slammers decision.  Parents were eager to find fault since they had been told that ECNL was a done deal for Surf's 2018-2019 ECNL season.  Player fees were paid based on what many Surf coaches told parents despite all the rumors and obvious absence of Surf teams on the ECNL website for the 2018-2019 season.  Parents were obviously skeptical of the inference, by Surf,  that ECNL's, Christian Lavers, is where parents should lay the blame, if not partial blame.

First World problems. 

Happy Thanksgiving to All


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

BananaKick said:


> /QUOTE]
> At what point do people start to spin out of these deals and create small, independent clubs again?
> Surely there are some coaches out there who think they could run things better on their own. Everyone talks. At what point do we see top coaches from competing clubs come together and break away from the mothership?


Too many incentive$ for them not to.


----------



## BananaKick (Jan 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too many incentive$ for them not to.


It looks like SD Force did'nt take the Surf deal. Surf went ahead and geographically set themselves up on the backdoor of Albion with Riptide takeover.


----------



## Justafan (Jan 10, 2019)

BananaKick said:


> It looks like SD Force did'nt take the Surf deal. Surf went ahead and geographically set themselves up on the backdoor of Albion with Riptide takeover.


Who the hell is Riptide SC?  Is that the old Notts Forest?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 10, 2019)

Justafan said:


> Who the hell is Riptide SC?  Is that the old Notts Forest?


Notts Forest is still around https://www.nottsforestsoccer.com/home


----------



## Nefutous (Jan 10, 2019)

Justafan said:


> Who the hell is Riptide SC?  Is that the old Notts Forest?


Not Notts. You have not heard of Riptide in OC because I believe most if not all their teams play locally.

Riptide is a shoot-off of Albion.  About 10 years ago an Albion coach left Albion with a group of girls Albion did not think was performing up to their level and played under another club for two years.  The coach had advocated to Albion that they play small sided games for younger kids and have a bridge level between rec and high club for players that truly wanted development.  Albion was not interested so a group of coaches and parents formed Riptide when they had enough teams. 

Of course, when Albion saw the success they were having they started small sided games for their ULittle rec program and started "Albion-lite"  which were teams that played in Presidio as a club team but the fees were less and it was limited to players that had never played club before; a great way to "ease" many families into full club. Albion-lite no longer exists.  Unfortunately I believe the creation of Riptide is what spurred Albion's growth because that is when their "marketing" ramped up.  Soon Albion and Riptide were competing for field space and players, and really brought to my attention all the deceitfulness of Albion and club soccer in general.

Riptide has attracted some amazing coaches over the years and am sorry to see another independent club swallowed up.  But I respect the coaches both professionally and personally and look forward to them putting the screws to Albion.

As complete disclose my kids have played at both clubs, but currently don't play at either.


----------



## Dabizness (Jan 10, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Unfortunately I believe the creation of Riptide is what spurred Albion's growth because that is when their "marketing" ramped up.  Soon Albion and Riptide were competing for field space and players, and really brought to my attention all the deceitfulness of Albion and club soccer in general.



Great line....”the deceitfulness of Albion”!!!! Albion is full of deceit?

Do tell!


----------



## Fact (Jan 10, 2019)

Dabizness said:


> Great line....”the deceitfulness of Albion”!!!! Albion is full of deceit?
> 
> Do tell!


Let's not sugar coat it...


----------

